# My saddle or just me?



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been having a problem throwing my right leg forward in the saddle. I can tell I am not sitting evenly in the seat and it sometimes makes my saddle shift. I do have back problems, but not sure it is the root of the problem, I've been doing it for a looong time and is worse when I ride western. I used to only have a problem when I cantered, now its even at a walk. I can't seem to make my leg go back unless I hold my pommel and throw my leg back... but then it just sneaks back up again. I am getting extremely sore in the saddle, my seat bones sore, my lower back, and the outside of my right foot because it rubs so bad on my stirrup. I've been having got get off and walk a ways because I am so sore. I don't do it at all if I drop my stirrups, but then my seat bones get bruised if I ride like that for quite a while(I think the seat of my saddle is too wide for me). I've tried adjusting my stirrups up and down and nothing seems to help. 
I've been thinking maybe I should just switch back to english?? 

I had my husband stop and take a picture of my leg when I felt it sneaking back up so I could see how I was sitting, my leg is obviously waay to far forward. I don't know if its just me doing it, or the fender on my saddle just not in the proper position??


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

If it doesn't happen when you drop your stirrups, I would question the saddle. The fenders do seem a bit forward. Have you ridden in any other western saddles and if so, did you have the same problem?


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes happens in a lot of western saddles, more so when the seat is wider. I had switched back to english for a while, and then when I bought my mule started riding western again. This was the fifth saddle I tried for her that finally fit her, so frustrating its not working right for me. 
I am honestly more balanced on her when I ride bareback then with this saddle.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

There are such things as mule saddles, because mules are built differently than your average horse. The tree is designed to fit to the shape of a mule better than a normal saddle, so maybe that would have something to do with it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You shouldn't have sore seat bones in a saddle. That saddle obviously wont' work for you. HOwever, since it's really hard to fit your mule, maybe try adding a thick sheepskin seat cover , for you comfort.

How tall are you and what is the seat size of that saddle? it may be too big for you. if so, it can be made smaller with a Cashel product called a "seat shrinker". 
When the mule trots, do you fall behind the motion a lot? do you always feel like you are riding up a hill?

what is saddle maker?

I would also suggest dropping the stirrups one notch . you may be putting too much pressure into them. Drop them a notch or two. let you legs hang down next to them . lift up toe of foot and find the stirrup. While you are sitting in the saddle, foot in stirrup, lift up the toe of your foot to bring almost all contact off of the stirrup bed. Feel the increase in contact to your seatbones. Ease your foot back into the stirrup bed by relaxing your whole leg from hip bone down. never brace into the stirrup. just hang your leg on them.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

We do an exercise in class where we stand up in our saddle at any gait, and put our legs wayyy far behind us and almost resting your pelvic bone on the cantle. When you sit back down, your legs go to where they should be. I rode a lot like you for manyyy many years, and this is helping me break that.

Of course, if it isn't your saddle after all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have tried dropping the stirrups and I kick my leg forward even worse. It makes no sense because when I let my let hang down long out of the stirrup I am more comfortable, so seems like I'd be more comfortable with a longer stirrup. I also try standing up every so often to get back into position, and then my dumb leg just wants to go forward as soon as I sit down again. 
I am 5'4", the saddle is a 15" circle y park and trail flexlite. I would not feel comfortable in a smaller saddle, I'd feel like my butt is hanging off the back lol. 

I am very aware mules are built differently and did I did try a couple mule saddles, they fit her worse than a regular horse saddle. I finally just bought this one because the people I bought her from where using the flexlites on most of their mules with luck and I have wasted hundreds of dollars shipping saddles back and forth.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

If its just one leg I'd question whether your pelvis is slighty out. I regualarly have Bowen therapy (approx every 6 months for 7 years) . I was finding I was really unbalanced to my left all the time one session and I was fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

horseluver250 said:


> I have been having a problem throwing my right leg forward in the saddle. I can tell I am not sitting evenly in the seat and it sometimes makes my saddle shift. I do have back problems, but not sure it is the root of the problem, I've been doing it for a looong time and is worse when I ride western. I used to only have a problem when I cantered, now its even at a walk. I can't seem to make my leg go back unless I hold my pommel and throw my leg back... but then it just sneaks back up again. I am getting extremely sore in the saddle, my seat bones sore, my lower back, and the outside of my right foot because it rubs so bad on my stirrup. I've been having got get off and walk a ways because I am so sore. I don't do it at all if I drop my stirrups, but then my seat bones get bruised if I ride like that for quite a while(I think the seat of my saddle is too wide for me). I've tried adjusting my stirrups up and down and nothing seems to help.
> I've been thinking maybe I should just switch back to english??
> 
> I had my husband stop and take a picture of my leg when I felt it sneaking back up so I could see how I was sitting, my leg is obviously waay to far forward. I don't know if its just me doing it, or the fender on my saddle just not in the proper position??


The fender is set more forward on that saddle for sure.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MangoRoX87 said:


> We do an exercise in class where we stand up in our saddle at any gait, and put our legs wayyy far behind us and almost resting your *pelvic bone on the cantle*. When you sit back down, your legs go to where they should be. I rode a lot like you for manyyy many years, and this is helping me break that.
> 
> Of course, if it isn't your saddle after all!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Do you by chance mean "pubic bone on the Pommel"?


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Prinella, what is bowen therapy? I was going to try to get a chiropractic appointment next week, been having a lot of back pain so I might be out of alignment. I still think I need a different saddle too though, the seat is just too wide and painful!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

horseluver250 said:


> Prinella, what is bowen therapy? I was going to try to get a chiropractic appointment next week, been having a lot of back pain so I might be out of alignment. I still think I need a different saddle too though, the seat is just too wide and painful!


You need a bigger seat and one that is flatter.


----------

